# How to move my blue Ram from one tank to another.



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Alright, so I am all but complete with cleaning out my 20 gallon freshwater aquarium, and I plan on moving my female GBR (german Blue Ram) into it. I have all the plants, decor, and equipment, I have a pre-made nitrifying bacterial culture to reduce cycling time, I have ph reducer so that I can lower the ph of my extremely hard tap water (my ram is still okay w/ it), and I plan to ween her off the tap water onto some store-bought spring water so she and her to-be-mate will both be okay in the same water. My questions are:


How quickly should I ween my GBR off the hard water onto the spring water?,

I have had many fish die when they were moved from one tank to another, any tips to prevent this?

Thank you for your replies.  :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Try taking some of the media from the tank she's in now, like the filter cartridge, and putting it into the tank beforehand to lessen stress. It jumpstarts the cycle.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Actually, I have a bacterial culture pre-made. It's called nite-out. Supposedly, all you have to do is add it and the tank is cycled! It costs about $ 7.99 at petco in the smallest available bottle, and it seems to work like a charm! I just added it to my tank and then got my ram, and she is thriving! Maybe I'll just let it sit for a couple of weeks with no fish in it, to help let the ph and other chemicals in it balance themselves out.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Be super careful when moving fish to softer, less-salty, more acid, or cooler water. This is time to acclimate in a bucket, slowly adding new water over time. For changing a whole tank, I'd a do 10% water change first and slowly up the % in subsequent water changes. Letting a tank sit with no fish is good for getting rid of parasites that need a host, but not for filter media that need feeding. Put both filters on the tank with the fish.


----------

